# J.O paralympique de Pékin 2008



## snakerv (26 Août 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Je vous propose un nouveau fil, celui des J.O paralympique de pékin.
En effet, je trouve, à titre personnel, que ces jeux sont souvent trop oubliés par les médias. De plus, je trouve aussi que les jeux paralympiques sont encore plus que les jeux traditionnels, la démonstration du dépassement de soi et du bon esprit de compétition, non pas à cause du handicap, mais grâce à lui.

Le handicapé est bien trop souvent montré comme un assisté dans notre société, comme une personne ayant besoin d'assistance permanente ou quasi nécessaire, ce qui n'est pas forcément justifié. Les jeux paralympique sont donc l'occasion pour eux, de démontrer à quel point ils peuvent être fort, mentalement et physiquement, et que le handicap n'est pas un frein au dépassement et à l'épanouissement de soi.

D'ailleurs, je trouve également que le fait de mettre des jeux à part, à une date éloignée, est signe qu'ils sont à part, et c'est bien dommage. Mais la révolution est en route dans les esprits : cette année, aux jeux des valides, aux 10,000 mètres nage libre femme il me semble, une amputée à pu participer aux jeux, espérons que cela se généralise.

_Je remercie Néphou de m'avoir donné le calendrier des épreuves, que je vous donne également :_

http://en.paralympic.beijing2008.cn/schedules/index.shtml

Rendez-vous donc le 7 septembre pour le début des épreuves, en attendant, n'hésité pas à venir poster ici.


----------



## estomak (26 Août 2008)

j'ai appris avec satisfaction que les médaillés aux jo toucheraient la même somme, pour leur médaille que les valides grâce a des mecs comme lamour. Il parait que c'était pas le cas avant.


----------



## snakerv (26 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'ai appris avec satisfaction que les médaillés aux jo toucheraient la même somme, pour leur médaille que les valides grâce a des mecs comme lamour. Il parait que c'était pas le cas avant.



exact, c'est déjà un grand pas en avant, c'est le début de la reconnaissance à part entière pour eux en tant qu'athlète, au même titre que les valides.


----------



## usurp (27 Août 2008)

Pour ce qui est des retransmission en direct, nada.

"Le groupe public ne diffusera aucune compétition en direct mais un résumé quotidien de sept minutes avant le 12/13 sur France 3, un autre sur France 4 à 22 h 30, sans compter un résumé hebdomadaire le dimanche 14 septembre et une page spéciale dans Stade 2."

C'est sur qu'avec une quinzaine de personnes chez FT pour couvrir ces jeux (contre 182 pour les jeux des "valides"), on va pas loin....

Faudra s'en contenter !!!

C'est dommage car comme disait snakerv, c'est un bon exemple de force mentale et de détermination de la part de ces sportif.

--Usurp--


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Août 2008)

La vérité c'est que si ces jeux avaient lieu avant les JO pour valide, ils seraient probablement d'avantage médiatisé.


----------



## usurp (27 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> La vérité c'est que si ces jeux avaient lieu avant les JO pour valide, ils seraient probablement d'avantage médiatisé.



Et s'ils avaient lieu en même temps, cela permettrait de réunir la "grande famille du sport", dont tous font partis, ce qui renforcerait encore plus le symbole de "fraternité" des jeux.
Cela permettrait peut-être aussi à certain athlète "valides" de relativiser sur leur sort et leurs états d'âmes (petite pensée pour laure Manaudou, que je respecte par ailleurs).


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Et s'ils avaient lieu en même temps, cela permettrait de réunir la "grande famille du sport", dont tous font partis, ce qui renforcerait encore plus le symbole de "fraternité" des jeux.
> Cela permettrait peut-être aussi à certain athlète "valides" de relativiser sur leur sort et leurs états d'âmes (petite pensée pour laure Manaudou, que je respecte par ailleurs).



Je suis entièrement d'accord, c'est exactement ce que je pense.
Les mettre avant, c'est comme les mettre après, ça sert à rien.
Pour qu'il y ai une bonne couverture médiatique, il faudrait que ces jeux ai lieu en même temps que ceux des "valides", ou alors, espoir, qu'on accepte que des handicapés puisse participer aux jeux dit "normaux".
ça permettrait de ne pas les exclure de la couverture médiatique, évidemment, mais ça permettrait également de se sentir à égal des autres athlètes (je pense).
Et effectivement, j'y avais pas réfléchi, mais ça permettrait à certains athlètes de relativiser sur une défaites ou une place au pied du podium.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Aaaah affaire complexe
Certes y a des progrès (petits petits)
mais la diffusion ( ou non diffusion , du moins en France) est le reflet de la place dans la societé
Le long de l'année , hors JO paralympiques ,  c'est simple :y a RIEN
(en france)
Et cela durera longtemps , tant que les"handicapés" ne seront pas  percus par les autres (les valides)
comme des amis , travailleurs  comme les autres
Et c'est pas demain la veille

Quiconque a essayé de prendre le metro  parisien avec une chaise roulante, ou aller au cinema , ou en boite,  comprend qu'en France y a encore  du boulot , énorme
Et d'abord dans la tête des valides

ca commence , doucement

2 exemples à 3 heures d'intervalles
 une famille dont un en chaise dans le bus, tout baigne

3 heures plus tard , autre bus , un handicapé met du temps à monter ( normal)
et bien y a des imbéciles qui ont commencé à raler
A gifler !


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

c'est vrai, il y a un manque de considération dans la société, et ce n'est que le reflet de cela, espérons que ça change (du moins dans les faits, dans les mentalités, malheureusement, je suis plus pessimiste, et je pense que c'est ici que les efforts doivent se faire sur la durée).


----------



## estomak (27 Août 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> c'est vrai, il y a un manque de considération dans la société, et ce n'est que le reflet de cela, espérons que ça change (du moins dans les faits, dans les mentalités, malheureusement, je suis plus pessimiste, et je pense que c'est ici que les efforts doivent se faire sur la durée).



De la part de l'état, on peut pas nier qu'il y a eu un gros effort de fait, notamment dans les collectivités. De la part du privé, et des entreprises, ça reste toujours un obstacle psychologique malheureusement.


----------



## Kerala (27 Août 2008)

Bah les JO paralympiques faut dire que c'est chiant à regarder, si Francetélévision diffusait les JO paralympiques comme les JO non paralympiques, il risquerait de perdre beaucoup d'argent...


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Bah les JO paralympiques faut dire que c'est chiant à regarder, si Francetélévision diffusait les JO paralympiques comme les JO non paralympiques, il risquerait de perdre beaucoup d'argent...




...c'est vrai ...mais fut pas le dire !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Août 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Et s'ils avaient lieu en même temps, cela permettrait de réunir la "grande famille du sport", dont tous font partis, ce qui renforcerait encore plus le symbole de "fraternité" des jeux.
> Cela permettrait peut-être aussi à certain athlète "valides" de relativiser sur leur sort et leurs états d'âmes (petite pensée pour laure Manaudou, que je respecte par ailleurs).


Non pendant médiatiquement ils seraient bouffé par les épreuves des valides. D'accord d'un point de vue symbolique ce serait mieux, mais la seule façon d'intéresser les gens ce serait de les mettre avant.
Quand tu vas à un concert, tu vas peut être regarder la première partie avant le show de Madonna, mais tu ne vas certainement pas rester après pour la regarder, ou te distraire pendant pour regarder ailleurs. C'est la même chose dans les sports féminin, très souvent les épreuves des filles ont lieu juste avant celles des garçons. Je pense notamment au ski (même si à très haut niveau c'est un des rares sports où elles peuvent subsister en parrallèle, avec le tennis).


----------



## twinworld (27 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> De la part de l'état, on peut pas nier qu'il y a eu un gros effort de fait, notamment dans les collectivités. De la part du privé, et des entreprises, ça reste toujours un obstacle psychologique malheureusement.


Il y a des efforts dans le secteur public comme dans le secteur privé. Mais il y a des progrès à faire partout. Je me souviens de reportages sur des personnes à mobilité réduite qui se sont vu refuser des postes dans des offices de chômage au motif qu'elles étaient en chaise... alors même que l'administration avait pris en charge leur formation pour une réinsertion !!!


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> De la part de l'état, on peut pas nier qu'il y a eu un gros effort de fait, notamment dans les collectivités.


la suppression des bourses  pour étudiants handicapés rentre certainement dans cette politique....

Encore confirmé  cette semaine
(mini correctif du bout des lèvres : ceux estimés " lésès" peuvent deposer un dossier de ré-éxamen, mais la supression du critère handicap , elle, est globalement maintenue)

bref, pas brillant

et ce n'est qu'un exemple 
( c'est pas le sujet du fil  donc je ne developpe pas)


----------



## Kerala (27 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Non pendant médiatiquement ils seraient bouffé par les épreuves des valides. D'accord d'un point de vue symbolique ce serait mieux, mais la seule façon d'intéresser les gens ce serait de les mettre avant.
> Quand tu vas à un concert, tu vas peut être regarder la première partie avant le show de Madonna, mais tu ne vas certainement pas rester après pour la regarder, ou te distraire pendant pour regarder ailleurs. C'est la même chose dans les sports féminin, très souvent les épreuves des filles ont lieu juste avant celles des garçons. Je pense notamment au ski (même si à très haut niveau c'est un des rares sports où elles peuvent subsister en parrallèle, avec le tennis).



Là cela risque de coûter très cher, rallonger la durée des épreuves, agrandir le village olympique etc etc


----------



## twinworld (27 Août 2008)

il aurait fallu trois piscines au lieu de deux dans le water cube. Taux d'occupation 24/24 pendant 14 jours. pis j'aurais mangé mon café à la petite cuillère pour pouvoir suivre toutes les épreuves. Et puis Alexandre Boyon, qui avait déjà bien de la peine avec 6 heures d'antenne par jour, aurait carrément disjoncté. Déjà qu'il était emphatique au possible, là il serait monté sur sa console avec une lyre la main !!!


----------



## usurp (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Bah les JO paralympiques faut dire que c'est chiant à regarder




Bizarre comme remarque
Chacun vois sont intérêt où il veut. Je ne vois pas en quoi une course en fauteuil, par exemple, serait plus chiante à regarder qu'une course "à pied", où une course de canoë.
Toi tu trouve ça chiant, d'autre non.



Kerala a dit:


> si Francetélévision diffusait les JO paralympiques comme les JO non paralympiques, il risquerait de perdre beaucoup d'argent...



Si c'était en même temps que les JO ça se discute :
1 - les équipes techniques seraient déjà sur place, ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement
2 - en intercalant les épreuves des "valides" et "non-valides" (quels horribles termes mais je sais comment formuler autrement), les annonceurs et sponsors seraient présent de la même manière.
3 - les jeux dureraient plus longtemps, donc + de plages publicitaires vendues pour les TV et plus de retombée économique pour les pays organisateurs

On pourrai aussi discuter du fait que FT est un service "public" qui s'adresse donc en théorie
à tous  et non pas que au plus gros du public. Mais c'est Hors sujet.

--Usurp--


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Bah les JO paralympiques faut dire que c'est chiant à regarder, si Francetélévision diffusait les JO paralympiques comme les JO non paralympiques, il risquerait de perdre beaucoup d'argent...



ça n'engage que toi, je ne trouve pas ça plus chiant que les jeux des valides, tout dépend des épreuves.
Puis, mettre en avant la question économique sur ce sujet, je trouve ça assez déplacé. Si tu était handicapé, je pense que tu n'aimerais pas qu'on te dise que l'on ne s'occuppe plus de toi parceque t'es pas assez rentable.

Pour ce qui est de la politique de l'état, il y a eu des efforts, qui sont repris d'un autre côté par le même état, donc, finalement, on met en avant qu'on fait quelque chose, pour mieux cacher tout ce que l'on reprend.

Je le dit et le répète, à mon avis, seule les mentalités sont à faire évoluer sur ce sujet, c'est vraiment pas une question d'économie (ou alors, dans quelle société vivons nous...).


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Si c'était en même temps que les JO ça se discute :
> 1 - les équipes techniques seraient déjà sur place, ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement
> 2 - en intercalant les épreuves des "valides" et "non-valides" (quels horribles termes mais je sais comment formuler autrement), les annonceurs et sponsors seraient présent de la même manière.


là tu reves 
les JO c'est du business 
les sponsors et pubs vont là où est leur intérêt ( audiences et marchés potentiels)

Et les "non valides" ne rentrent pas dans leur marketing
( à de  rares exceptions près et de maniere marginale, pour affiner une image "sociale")



> On pourrai aussi discuter du fait que FT est un service "public"qui s'adresse donc en théorie
> à tous  et non pas que au plus gros du public. Mais c'est Hors sujet.


 En France cette notion là est quasi défunte ou en sursis


----------



## Kerala (27 Août 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Bizarre comme remarque
> Chacun vois sont intérêt où il veut. Je ne vois pas en quoi une course en fauteuil, par exemple, serait plus chiante à regarder qu'une course "à pied", où une course de canoë.
> Toi tu trouve ça chiant, d'autre non.
> 
> ...



Bah un 100 mètre fauteuil en 45 secondes face aux 9 secondes 65 de Bolt c'est pas excitant, mais chacun ses gouts oui...

Un handicapé ce dit handicapé et valide, valide, c'est dans le dico en quoi ce sont des termes horribles ? Il faut arréter la parano des mots interdits.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

tiens histoire de comparer
en Espagne ou Australie  il y aura une couverture  de  plus de 100 heures dessus
( en continuité avec la politique  de diffusion menée à Athenes)


----------



## twinworld (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Un handicapé ce dit handicapé et valide, valide, c'est dans le dico en quoi ce sont des termes horribles ? Il faut arréter la parano des mots interdits.


y a beaucoup de mots dans le dico. Y en a qui blessent et puis d'autres qui font plaisir. Etymologiquement, le mot handicap signifiait d'abord le moyen par lequel on désavantageait un concurrent plus fort dans les courses de chevaux. Puis, par glissement de sens, le terme a désigné le désavantage en lui-même. Dans le même mouvement, le handicapé était d'abord celui qui, avantagé par rapport aux autres, était mis artificiellement au même niveau que les autres. Aujourd'hui, le handicapé est la personne désavantagée.

Dire que les mots du dico n'ont qu'une valeur sémantique, c'est faire semblant de ne pas comprendre comment est utilisé une langue dans son contexte social.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Bah les JO paralympiques faut dire que c'est chiant à regarder, si Francetélévision diffusait les JO paralympiques comme les JO non paralympiques, il risquerait de perdre beaucoup d'argent...



Bah, les JO ça a rapporté 4.4millions d'euros à France Télévision et ça leur a couté entre les droits de diffusion et les frais de production 56Millions...


----------



## twinworld (27 Août 2008)

les sources !? ;-)


----------



## Kerala (27 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> y a beaucoup de mots dans le dico. Y en a qui blessent et puis d'autres qui font plaisir. Etymologiquement, le mot handicap signifiait d'abord le moyen par lequel on désavantageait un concurrent plus fort dans les courses de chevaux. Puis, par glissement de sens, le terme a désigné le désavantage en lui-même. Dans le même mouvement, le handicapé était d'abord celui qui, avantagé par rapport aux autres, était mis artificiellement au même niveau que les autres. Aujourd'hui, le handicapé est la personne désavantagée.
> 
> Dire que les mots du dico n'ont qu'une valeur sémantique, c'est faire semblant de ne pas comprendre comment est utilisé une langue dans son contexte social.



Oui et  alors ? Aujourd'hui Handicapé = Atteint dune déficience physique ou mentale. 
On parle de sportifs handicapés tu veux utiliser quel autre mot ?


----------



## usurp (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> là tu reves
> les JO c'est du business
> les sponsors et pubs vont là où est leur intérêt ( audiences et marchés potentiels)
> 
> ...



Je pense qu'on est d'accord 

C'est pour cela que je parlais d'intercaler les épreuves des "valides" et "non valides" car la page de pub se vendra de la même façon : tu n'as pas des pubs pour chaque course mais 8mn max par période de 60mn. donc l'annonceur qui veut la plage de la finale du 100m le fera quand même, qu'il y ai un 100m fauteuil derrière ou pas

Pour ta remarque sur l'image sociale, j'ai hésité à la mettre en 4ème point tout à l'heure mais je trouve ça tellement gerbant une telle utilisation marketing que je ne l'ai pas fait.
Mais tu as raison, ça existe.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> les sources !? ;-)




Ici Par contre, du coté d'NBC aux US, ça a très bien fonctionné!


----------



## usurp (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Bah un 100 mètre fauteuil en 45 secondes face aux 9 secondes 65 de Bolt c'est pas excitant, mais chacun ses gouts oui...
> 
> Un handicapé ce dit handicapé et valide, valide, c'est dans le dico en quoi ce sont des termes horribles ? Il faut arréter la parano des mots interdits.




Heuuuuuu
Je crois qu'il faudrait un peu élargir tes connaissances avant de poster des co....... pardon, bêtises.
Le record feminin est de moins de 16 seconde au 100m ( je ne sais pas pour le masculin mais un peu de recherche google devrait y pallier)
Je ne sais pas si tu les fais en courant  (mais je m'avance là)
Moi je trouve ça impressionnant. Tout autant que Bolt (d'autant plus que c'est l'épreuve que je préfère avec le 200m de par la puissance déployée)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Bah les JO paralympiques faut dire que c'est chiant à regarder, si Francetélévision diffusait les JO paralympiques comme les JO non paralympiques, il risquerait de perdre beaucoup d'argent...


Bien le truc c'est que c'est entièrement vrai. Le propre des JO est de montré le haut niveau dans des sports que le pékin moyen peut pratiquer. Les handisports ça concerne une portion infirme de la population, il y a une impossibilité pour le grand public de s'identifier au sportif. Du coup ça n'a pas la même part de retransmission, et d'un côté c'est normal.


----------



## Kerala (27 Août 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Heuuuuuu
> Je crois qu'il faudrait un peu élargir tes connaissances avant de poster des co....... pardon, bêtises.
> Le record feminin est de moins de 16 seconde au 100m ( je ne sais pas pour le masculin mais un peu de recherche google devrait y pallier)
> Je ne sais pas si tu les fais en courant  (mais je m'avance là)
> Moi je trouve ça impressionnant. Tout autant que Bolt (d'autant plus que c'est l'épreuve que je préfère avec le 200m de par la puissance déployée)



Heu quand je dis 45 secondes j'exagère intentionnellement pour signifier que c'est moins rapide et impressionnant si toi tu apprécies tant mieux, mais comme le dit Atlante les handisports ça concerne une portion infirme de la population, il y a une impossibilité pour le grand public de s'identifier au sportif.
Donc forcément c'est plus chiant pour la plupart des gens.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> le pékin moyen peut pratiquer


Mignon , le choix de mot
pirouette
le pékin moyen ( centre de Pékin, donc )
 il ferme sa gueule car sinon il va en taule ou faire du sport en camp de réeducation
si tu veux il est handicapé de la démocratie



> . Les handisports ça concerne une portion infirme de la population, il y a une impossibilité pour le grand public de s'identifier au sportif.


j'y crois pas une seconde
ceux qui regardent, c'est pour le sport,  une compete handisport c'est du sport,  et de haut niveau, très haut niveau parfois
Pour les identifications " heroiques"( les héros du stade tout ca) c'est un autre créneau, quoique quoique certains sont des héros là aussi

le probleme c'est que le public n'a pas l'occasion de le voir

Coté TV :tous les pays qui  dans le passé ont diffusé des handisports ont  augmenté le nombre d'heures dédiées aux jeux
( et l'audimat n'est pas cata en plus; loin de là)


----------



## twinworld (27 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> [&#8230;] Les handisports ça concerne une portion infirme de la population, [&#8230;]


joli jeu de mots ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> joli jeu de mots ;-)


+1 
 merci  je l'avais loupé ce beau lapsus !

et pour continuer et en droite file de ce que je disais " j'infirme " l' affirmation d'Atlante


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> joli jeu de mots ;-)


Meeeerde la faute de frappe!!! :O Désolé :rateau:



			
				Pascal4mac a dit:
			
		

> et pour continuer et en droite file de ce que je disais " j'infirme " l' affirmation d'Atlante


Et moi j'infirme ton infirmité sur mon affirmation! Spèce de pékin moyen! :hein:


----------



## Kerala (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> +1
> merci  je l'avais loupé ce beau lapsus !
> 
> et pour continuer et en droite file de ce que je disais " j'infirme " l' affirmation d'Atlante



lol oui bien joué  

Sinon oui une compétition handisport c'est du haut niveau, un match de basket fauteuil c'est impressionnant, mais bon un match avec Jordan ça attire plus, c'est ainsi que cela plaise ou non.


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> lol oui bien joué
> 
> Sinon oui une compétition handisport c'est du haut niveau, un match de basket fauteuil c'est impressionnant, mais bon un match avec Jordan ça attire plus, c'est ainsi que cela plaise ou non.



il joue encore Jordan?! 

Perso, à la rigueur, je préfère le basket en fauteul, plus pauvre en dunk (et pour cause) mais plus fin dans la technique et les lancers.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> Perso, à la rigueur, je préfère le basket en fauteul, plus pauvre en dunk (et pour cause) mais plus fin dans la technique et les lancers.


en passant , bien montré dans l'Almodovar dont un des personnages est en chaise  et basketteur pro


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Août 2008)

ah les JO recommencent!!!
Bon je pense que là, on a de bonnes chances de médailles... je pense particulièrement à cette jeune femme non voyante qui fait de l'athlétisme... j'espère qu'elle va gagner (j'adore son sourire :love::love...
mais quand est-ce que c'est diffusé???


----------



## snakerv (28 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> mais quand est-ce que c'est diffusé???






euh...
t'a lu le premier post, de l'auteur du topic, à savoir moi?

va juste jeter un coup d'&#339;il 
t'auras les dates, et un peu en dessous on te dit quand les diffusion sont


----------



## benkenobi (28 Août 2008)

Les * 	 J.O paralympique de Pékin 2008 *c'est une aberration !!!    


On devrait dire les J. P. de Pékin (ou bien encore les JPP mais il risque d'y avoir confusion là ).

A mort les JOP vivent les JP !!!


----------



## snakerv (7 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je déterre mon topic.
1ere médaille d'or pour la France en natation, et une médaille d'argent en judo -65 kilos.
Excellente performance des français.
J'en profite pour remercier les chinois d'avoir également fait une cérémonie d'ouverture similaire à celle des valides, la prochaine fois, si on réunit les deux jeux et qu'ils ont lieu en même temps, peut-être que cela coutera moins cher au pays organisateur (Angleterre), et cela sera bien plus honorable pour nos athlètes handisport.


----------



## Lila (8 Septembre 2008)

....
en visionnant le résumé de la première journée, je retrouve les frissons de la gagne.....superbe image que celles des judokas féminine s'enlaçant....


----------



## snakerv (8 Septembre 2008)

moi aussi je trouve qu'on vibre énormément avec ces jeux, après, c'est dommage qu'on en parle pas assez, mais on l'a déjà dit (et dommage aussi que ce topic ne soit pas aussi fédérateur que le précédent, sue les jeux des valides, mais après tout, c'est compréhensible  ).


----------



## twinworld (9 Septembre 2008)

ben comme y a moins d'images, y a moins à commenter.


----------



## snakerv (9 Septembre 2008)

encore une médaille d'argent pour les français, en judo (homme moins de 81 kilos) :

http://www.parismatch.com/parismatch/dans-l-oeil-de-match/actualites/dernieres-minutes/jeux-paralympiques-judo-81-kg-jonard-en-argent/(gid)/50433

c'était superbe.


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2008)

Hier, vers 12h32 a eu lieu le départ du 100 m. nage libre.

Le favori est amputé du bras gauche.

Aux dernières nouvelles, il tourne toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> c'est dommage qu'on en parle pas assez.



Bof.

Pas de polémique - la Chine est suffisamment handicapée des droits de l'homme pour être crédible sur ce coup là.

Pas de dopage ou de soupçon de dopage.

Aucun intérêt.


----------



## snakerv (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bof.
> 
> Pas de polémique - la Chine est suffisamment handicapée des droits de l'homme pour être crédible sur ce coup là.
> 
> ...



et voila, ça repart.
C'est débile cette mentalité (désolé, pas toi, mais ce genre de réaction).
Alors donc, les jeux, puisque moins médiatisé, puisque théoriquement les athlètes sont moins performants, et que (soit disant) il n'y a pas de dopage, on loupe tout l'intérêt?
Ce qui te fait vibrer dans le sport c'est la polémique?
Hé bien, c'est joli, bravo, quelle belle mentalité!
Moi, je trouve que l'important dans le sport, c'est le sport justement, le beau jeu, le beau geste, la performance (physique, mais aussi et surtout mentale!).
Donc, merci a ceux qui veulent poster ici, mais ce genre de message, y'en a 3 page derrière, c'est pas possible, comme les valides, de parler des jeux pour les jeux sans polémiquer, parler de performances, ou c'est trop demandé?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> Ce qui te fait vibrer dans le sport c'est la polémique?



Non.
C'est la pratique.
Le sport par autrui m'indiffère.



snakerv a dit:


> Donc, merci a ceux qui veulent poster ici, mais ce genre de message, y'en a 3 page derrière, c'est pas possible, comme les valides, de parler des jeux pour les jeux sans polémiquer, parler de performances, ou c'est trop demandé?



Mais je ne polémique pas.
J'avance comme explication au manque d'intérêt pour les JP par rapport aux JO le fait, justement, qu'il n'y ait pas de polémique autour, pas de dopage, pas de "cirque", et finalement "que" des athlètes.
Je n'ai pas dit que je trouvais ça "bien".


----------



## Lila (10 Septembre 2008)

...allez tout le monde est d'accord puisqu'il  y a un cas de  dopage


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...allez tout le monde est d'accord puisqu'il  y a un cas de  dopage


C'est sûr que se faire greffer des pattes de sauterelle c'est un peu voyant comme méthode de dopage.


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est sûr que se faire greffer des pattes de sauterelle c'est un peu voyant comme méthode de dopage.



C'est aussi valable pour le 400 mètres haies :






On n'arrête pas le progrès, JP.​


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est aussi valable pour le 400 mètres haies :
> 
> [http://www.kob-one.com/photos/a3366_SICX941.jpg
> 
> On n'arrête pas le progrès, JP.​



....ah non ...chui pas d'accord ......

..là le dopage se voit........:hein: !!!!!

...tu as vu les muscles qu'elle a pour une fille ......


----------



## snakerv (12 Septembre 2008)

hier on a eu deux médailles d'or en ping pong, les sportifs handisport vont faire mieux que les valides, ça promet


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> hier on a eu deux médailles d'or en ping pong, les sportifs handisport vont faire mieux que les valides, ça promet


Sans compter la victoire de l'équipe de France de foot face à la Serbie


----------



## snakerv (12 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sans compter la victoire de l'équipe de France de foot face à la Serbie



c'est sur que je vois le rapport, dans les deux cas se sont des jeux paralympiques. Y'a qu'a voir l'équipe de france : une équipe de pieds cassé.


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est aussi valable pour le 400 mètres haies :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ça qu'on appelle être monté comme un cheval ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> C'est ça qu'on appelle être monté comme un cheval ?



Probablement. Mais ce n'est là que le pendant (si j'ose dire ) d'être monté _sur_ un cheval.


----------



## estomak (12 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est sûr que se faire greffer des pattes de sauterelle c'est un peu voyant comme méthode de dopage.



ça c'est con bete et méchant mais ca m'fait fait éclater de  rire! Tu dois parler du coureur qui fait polémique à cause de ses prothèses en carbone.
C'est bien trouvé!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ça c'est con bete et méchant



Merci :style: :king:


----------



## richard-deux (13 Septembre 2008)

La France a décroché une 6e médaille d'or, grâce au cycliste Laurent Thirionet.

Ca roule pour la France: 13e du classement général.


----------



## richard-deux (13 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...allez tout le monde est d'accord puisqu'il  y a un cas de  dopage



Moi qui suis président d'un club Handisport, "on" évite de parler de cela mais le dopage est de plus en plus répandu en France.
Ce ne sont pas toujours les grands athlètes mais les participants occasionnels à certaines compétitions sans intérêts majeurs pour une carrière sportive de haut niveau.

Je vois des contrôles positifs à des critérium (handbike) où il y a 500 à remporter au vainqueur.
C'est assez effrayant.


----------



## snakerv (13 Septembre 2008)

Assia el anouni (porte drapeau de la france) viens de gagner la médaille d'or sur 400 mètre, et on a également une médaille d'argent sur 200 M, c'est génial


----------



## Lila (15 Septembre 2008)

...ils vont finir par faire mieux que les valides aux JO...

Allez je ne résiste pas à la tentation .....

...petit coup de pub : j'ai engagé ma collectivité dans cette manifestation... 

..de beaux échanges en perspective....


----------



## snakerv (18 Septembre 2008)

JO fini, la France est 12eme, c'est vraiment bien.
A noter la performance de Assia el anouni qui a fait médaille d'or sur 100, 200, 400 et 800 mètre en pétant un record du monde au passage. Bravo a elle, bravo a eux


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> JO fini, la France est 12eme, c'est vraiment bien.








[/URL][/IMG]
:rateau:​


----------



## snakerv (18 Septembre 2008)

heu...
trait d'humour ou tu t'en branle? (voir les deux peut-être?)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2008)

Si je m'en branlait j'aurais mis une photo de manchot.





:rateau:


----------



## snakerv (18 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si je m'en branlait j'aurais mis une photo de manchot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:bebe:

ou alors ça :






xD


----------



## usurp (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> JO fini, la France est 12eme, c'est vraiment bien.
> A noter la performance de Assia el anouni qui a fait médaille d'or sur 100, 200, 400 et 800 mètre en pétant un record du monde au passage. Bravo a elle, bravo a eux


 

Oui
Et j'ai bien aimé son coup de gueule à la sortie de l'élysée, loin de l'hypocrisie affichée par pas mal de sportif face aux politiques. 
Merci a elle, pour eux 

ici 

--Usurp--


----------



## richard-deux (19 Septembre 2008)

J'ai vu son coup de gueule hier soir à la télé.
Elle a bien raison.

Je me permets de corriger ton lien:

Je me suis fais balader.


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai vu son coup de gueule hier soir à la télé.
> Elle a bien raison.
> 
> Je me permets de corriger ton lien:
> ...



oui, j'ai vu ça, elle a eu raison. Le nain, pardon, notre président, a voulu faire le faux cul avec sa garden party super tard, en serrant 2 ou 3 mains a qui il pouvait... Seulement, quand quelqu'un s'en bat les steaks, ça se voit, et c'est ce qu'elle a dit, en substance, en insistant sur le fait que, comparé aux athlètes valides, lui n'a même pas passé un seul coup de fil...
Il a du leur offrir le CD de sa femme pour se faire pardonner. :rateau:


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> Le nain, pardon, notre président,



Tu te moques des caractéristiques physiques ? Pas bien ça... surtout  dans ce thread, nabot !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> notre président, a voulu faire le faux cul avec sa garden party super tard, en serrant 2 ou 3 mains a qui il pouvait...



Manque de bol, il est tombé sur des athlètes manchots.
La honte!


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Tu te moques des caractéristiques physiques ? Pas bien ça... surtout  dans ce thread, nabot !



Mais carrément, un nabot de 1,83m xD
Plus sérieusement, je ne me moque que des nains qui porte des talonnettes 



PonkHead a dit:


> Manque de bol, il est tombé sur des athlètes manchots.
> La honte!





je sais que c'est con, mais ça m'a bien fait rire.


----------

